# Router bit selection question.



## PetMoss (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I plan on cutting a .75” wide x 1.5” long x 3/4” deep vertical groove into a 4”x4”post and plan on making a template out of 1/4 “ inch MDF. I will be making a total of 48 cuts on 8 pieces of 4”x4”.

My question is what bit or bit’s would you recommend to perform the cut. I was thing of using a 1/2“ straight plunge cutting double flute bit for this and only removing 1/8” to 1/4” of wood per pass.

I will use my new Craftsman 14-amp, 2.5-hp Fixed/Plunge Base Router Model # 27680 for this.

Thanks in advance,
Harry


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Seems that would work just fine


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Harry,

My MLCS router bit set has a 3/4" version of the 1/2" bit you described so using that would require a single pass per cut and you could probably use an edge guide for the cuts if your router has one. As far as how much to cut per pass depends on the type of wood. If it's softer wood, you can take 1/4 per pass with no problem using the router you have. 

Rich


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That sounds feasible, Harry.

There are plans out there for mortising jigs that use a guide bush in a slot, or not..


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi James,

Very nice quick and easy mortising jig. Do you have such a simple tenon jig?

Rudi


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Murtu01 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Very nice quick and easy mortising jig. Do you have such a simple tenon jig?
> 
> Rudi


Sorry, Rudi, no...

My mortise and tenon jigs are designed for loose tenon joinery.

If I need to make a tenon on the end of a board, I use the router table.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi James,

thanks for your usual prompt reply.

Regards

Rudi


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Rudi.
Maybe this simple tenon jig can help you.
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/45850-very-simple-jig.html


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Checked it out - thanks a mil

Regards
Rudi


----------

